# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi về cách dùng mach3 cho máy đột

## mrCNC

em nghe mọi người giới thiệu về mach3, bảo nó đa zi năng, dùng cho máy gì cũng được. E định dùng nó làm máy đột cho ông chú, search google thấy bảo nó kết hợp với phần mềm cnckad gì đó. các bác nếu dùng thì chỉ giáo cho e nhé

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Máy đột cơ cấu chỉ có lên và xuống, nhiều nữa là đẩy phôi vào vị trí để đột vậy khoing cần phải dùng mach 3 cho rườm rà. Dùng plc hoặc MCU là có thể dùng tốt rồi. Lại gọn gàng nữa

----------

mrCNC

----------


## nhatson

bác này muốn lên CNC
bác nên bắt đầu làm, điểm bí mọi người có giúp đả thông, 
còn đưa nguyên bài toán... chắc cũng ko mấy ai rảnh ngồi giải hết bài toán giúp đâu ah







http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCBlogSep2008.htm

----------

mrCNC, Nam CNC, tcm

----------


## ahdvip

Thấy dùng mach3 vẫn khoẻ mà anh, anh chỉ lo phần Cam cho nó Với vài macro nhỏ nhỏ nữa là xong. Phần Cam thì mình cũng hoàn toàn có thể tự xử đọc DXF xuất code thoải mái theo ý mình.

----------

mrCNC

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy dùng mach3 vẫn khoẻ mà anh, anh chỉ lo phần Cam cho nó Với vài macro nhỏ nhỏ nữa là xong. Phần Cam thì mình cũng hoàn toàn có thể tự xử đọc DXF xuất code thoải mái theo ý mình.


cnckad là CAM cho máy đột dó cụ ahdvip

http://www.metalix.net/products.php?cat=1

----------

mrCNC, newbieCNC, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## newbieCNC

Cái này hình như có cái ông nào bên thế giới chuối làm rồi nè

----------

mrCNC

----------


## anhcos

Bố thớt này quăng bom xong đi mất, để lại mấy bác nhà mình đoán lung tung...

----------

mrCNC

----------


## Nam CNC

thế mới thấy sức mạnh của cái web này , người hỏi thì ít , người chỉ thì nhiều , em mù đặc nên spam thôi. Bác Chủ đâu vào cho ý kiến , ít nhất cũng thank các bác chỉ dẫn chứ.

----------

mrCNC

----------


## ahdvip

> cnckad là CAM cho máy đột dó cụ ahdvip
> 
> http://www.metalix.net/products.php?cat=1


Hi, em biết. Ý em là nếu muốn mình làm soft cũng không khó. Nói vậy chứ có sẵn thì cứ xài thôi,  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Hi, em biết. Ý em là nếu muốn mình làm soft cũng không khó. Nói vậy chứ có sẵn thì cứ xài thôi,


Thấy hơi gió cũng mạnh nhỉ, chắc cú chém cũng không nhẹ. hehe

----------


## mrCNC

nếu có nút triệu triệu thanks e cũng thank nuôn bác ah. E hỏi bên diễn đàn thegioicnc gì đó, chả thấy bác nào trả lời. Hỏi bên lày các bác nhiệt tình quá.

tình hình nà thế này ah:

- lọ mọ sáng sớm em cùng thằng bạn (thằng này cũng biết tí về máy móc cnc) đi lên phố lê thanh nghị mua cái đĩa cnckad về cài ==> hì hục mấy chục km đi về. tưởng cài dễ, ai ngờ đọc toét cả mắt với mớ tiếng em tiếng em còm . cài đi cài nại cuối cùng cũng xong.

- mach3: em dow trên mạng về, cài xong thằng cu kia bảo nó chưa bao giờ nhìn thấy phần mềm cnc nào rối rắm thế này. em bảo phần mềm này hơi bị nhiều người dùng đấy. cài cũng xong mới máy cùi bắp.

1h chiều xong, tưởng thế là chiều thử được. mấy chú cháu làm cốc rượu, trời hà nội lành lạnh làm phát ngủ đến 4h30.

dậy thử cái, lấy file mẫu của thằng cnckad ra thử, cậu kia cũng có biết tí cad nên mò 1 lúc cũng ra. thử tạo file sang ra mach3 xem. tưởng 1 phát ăn luôn thì tối lại yoyo tiếp.

5h45 chạy thử mach3, chết ngay khi bắt đầu với cái dòng có chữ G78 I J K gì đó, 

em thử google, hóa ra thằng mach3 nó không hỗ trợ mấy cái chu trình cho máy đột, thôi, chết rồi. ko biết sao mấy bác lại làm được nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ttnmech.com/2014/06/giai-...am-bo-ieu.html
bác có thể tham khảo ít thông tin ở đây
vị trí đột thì ko vấn đề 
vấn đề là điều khiển chày cối , và trường hợp máy có nhiều chày côi
mach3 có hỗ trợ làm marco để xử lí các M và G tuỳ ý
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...o_Prog_Ref.pdf

b.r

----------

mrCNC

----------


## nhatson

http://www.karacnc.com/index.html

----------

mrCNC

----------


## mrCNC

Macro mach3 là cái gì hả bác, có phải giống chương trình mà có thể làm nó tự động như trong word excel có không. nếu đúng thì ngày xưa e cũng có học 1 ít, viết vba cho trên excel

----------


## nhatson

> Macro mach3 là cái gì hả bác, có phải giống chương trình mà có thể làm nó tự động như trong word excel có không. nếu đúng thì ngày xưa e cũng có học 1 ít, viết vba cho trên excel


em đã post tài liệu, bác đọc và thực hành cho hợp với yêu cầu của mình thôi

b.r

----------

mrCNC

----------


## mrCNC

> em đã post tài liệu, bác đọc và thực hành cho hợp với yêu cầu của mình thôi
> 
> b.r


cám ơn bác vụ này có vẻ gian nan rồi

----------


## nhatson

> cám ơn bác vụ này có vẻ gian nan rồi


vạn sự khởi đầu nan  :Smile: 
dù sao cũng có người đi trước thành công rôi , ít nhất là đã có đáp án là có thể, chỉ là có đủ nhẫn nại 

b.r

----------


## CKD

> nếu có nút triệu triệu thanks e cũng thank nuôn bác ah. E hỏi bên diễn đàn thegioicnc gì đó, chả thấy bác nào trả lời. Hỏi bên lày các bác nhiệt tình quá.


Bác ạ.. trên này anh em nhiều chuyện lắm.. có cái là tự dưng không biết nói chuyện gì thôi.
Anh em hằng ngày chỉ trong chờ có người đặt câu hỏi để tranh nhau trả lời ấy mà.

----------


## CKD

cncKAD thì mình chưa dùng nên không rỏ là có khã năng chỉnh sửa postprocessore lại cho tương thích hoàn toàn với Mach3 được không. Nhưng nếu không được thì chỉnh sửa &  mod mach3 lại cho phù hợp (bằng cách kết hợp macro) cũng không quá khó.

----------


## newbieCNC

> Bác ạ.. trên này anh em nhiều chuyện lắm.. có cái là tự dưng không biết nói chuyện gì thôi.
> Anh em hằng ngày chỉ trong chờ có người đặt câu hỏi để tranh nhau trả lời ấy mà.


Công nhận bên này anh em nhiệt tình thật. Nếu ko có ai comment, y rằng sáng tạo thớt, tối về đã thấy trôi xuống cuối.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

FYI Not support

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hellboy424

Anh e cho mình đào mộ tí , mình có tải về cnckad cài trên máy ảo win 7 32 bit để dùng thử , nhưng khi emul usb key bị lỗi driver , mình đã thử nhiều driver vẫn bị , có anh e nào đã dùng qua có cách khắc phục không ? Thanks !

----------


## Chu Van Chung

Em vẫn cài CNCKAD trên win 7 32bits, ko thấy bị tình trạng như của bác.
Em mua đĩa của bên Trần Yến thấy cài vào mấy máy đều ngon, bác chưa cài đc thì để lại mail em gửi file cho.

----------

vannamdang

----------


## vannamdang

Bác có bộ cài gửi cho em xin với. vannamdang@gmail.com

Cảm ơn bác.

----------

